
Morgan Stanley: Tesla is ready to 'dominate' the auto industry - jkestner
http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/17/investing/tesla-upgrade-morgan-stanley/
======
dragontamer
The hypefest reaches epic proportions.

Tesla hasn't even _announced_ that they are entering this market, and they are
now expected to dominate it! In 18 months, Tesla _might announce_ plans to
enter Uber / Car Sharing (with potentially self driving technology). Then
years after that, Tesla's biggest source of business will in fact be this
market (that doesn't exist yet btw)

At which point, they will instantly dominate all of the competition. Because
imagination and creativity is all you need

------
eloff
The optimism in that article is astounding, and that's coming from a dyed-in-
the-wool optimist. I think this is a classic case of a layman underestimating
just how hard the technical problem of building a 100% autonomous car is.
Tesla has some autonomous features, but the car still requires a human driver.
Getting that last 5% of the problem solved for all the little, rare,
unpredictable things that can happen in the real world is a really hard
problem.

I agree that shared self-driving cars are the future, and at some point sooner
rather than later they will likely be electric self-driving cars. But as to
which company is going to dominate that space is not easy to predict, and a
company like Tesla is the underdog in a ring with heavyweights like Google and
Apple.

------
wil421
Tesla isn't going to dominate the auto industry selling luxury cars. If they
can create a car for "everyone" with a decent price (~$30,000) they might be
able to gain traction. Toyota and GM (forgot VW Group!) aren't going anywhere
but if they are challenged they might start innovating faster.

Electric cars will be the future and I cant wait for this to happen. No oil
changes, belts, no pesky transmission to break and no exhaust.

------
todd8
I don't know the automotive business, but it seems that this is an area where
money really matters. Mercedes Benz and BMW are sure to be interested in this
market and won't sit by idly while Tesla "outsmarts" them to a viable
autonomous vehicle, but Apple and Google are investigating this market too and
they have huge resources, financial and technical.

------
baseballmerpeak
It really sounds like MS is trying to justify their ownership/outlook on
$TSLA. How many more times do they have to write this before it becomes true?

